# West Coast 2008



## subcool (Jul 29, 2008)

One thing that really rocks about being a cannabis Journalist is being allowed access to some amazing legal gardens and the amazing people who tend them.
I wanted to do one thread showing off some of the really amazing grows I get to see.

The first one is in southern cali on a huge ranch and he is growing a **** load of TGA genetics.
The first pictures are of his last years garden


----------



## subcool (Jul 29, 2008)

So this year he has started a large selection of my gear and I am honored such a talented grower have chosen to work with our beans.

Lets take a look at this years amazing garden unfold.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats a garden....


----------



## subcool (Jul 29, 2008)

As spring unfolded they grew up fast

Agent Orange
jacks Cleaner 2
Pandoras Box
The Flav
JTR
Qleaner and Querkle shown

The two headed beast is Blueberry


----------



## subcool (Jul 29, 2008)

I cannot imagine these things at season end. I will need my wide angle lens for sure!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet looking ladies.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 29, 2008)

man, it must be nice to not be able to sleep at night because you're to excited about going to work in the morning. 


nice pics thanks for sharing


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice garden for sure. Thnx for sharing with us.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2008)

Now thats a garden!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 29, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Now thats a garden!


Garden? ...more like a small farm!


----------



## bznuts (Jul 30, 2008)

*saweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 3, 2009)

now that's what I call... *A Field of Dreams*...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2009)

:yeahthat:  and these must have been Harvested by now..Wheres the fallow up?:bolt::bong:


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2009)

it over at breedbay where subcool hangs


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 3, 2009)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> now that's what I call... *A Field of Dreams*...


 
DAMN strigh


----------



## andy52 (Jan 3, 2009)

i would love to throw me a sleeping bag down amongst those beauties.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice. Would make a good Christmas tree decorated in my living room. Can I borrow one for a bit???? PUUUHHHLLLEEEEEEZ!


----------



## AsianSky (Jan 10, 2009)

I really want to get lost in that garden and dont want to find my way out ! That's awesome pics of that growing field there, WOW ! Smoke a bowl and just watch them plants. West coast temp and weather are perfect for growing anything, California Dream ........CA rules for sure !!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 10, 2009)

I can officially state that The Flav is now one of the "Permanent Featured Product's" in our collective.

Just Fantastic. 

A+ TGA.


----------



## Witefire180 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'de love to have a garden like that. Living like cannabis was  ment to, Thriving in the sunlight


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG, can he hook us up with his "regimin" (sp)? Thats crazy!!!! I wanna grow like that!


----------



## simo123 (Jan 20, 2009)

*hope you dont mind me saying but that is EDITCRAZY im holding a bucket under my jaw trying to catch the drooool truley amazing bro putting in the hard yards i can see i wonder how much ull harvest*


----------



## subcool (Mar 14, 2010)

I never did go back and update this amazing garden.
Unfortunately the grower you see in the pics was tied up at gun point and these are some of the last shots he sent me.
Lost his truck and all this work.


----------



## subcool (Mar 14, 2010)

I hated to hear of his bad luck because he was really blowing my mind with his updates.
I did hear from him this year and hes doing fine and laying much lower


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 14, 2010)

lame.

shame.

...but still encouraging.


----------

